# URGENT!! Recording an OS X Screensaver on DV Tape



## Veljo (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi,
I have a multimedia project for school due tomorrow and I have a real dilemma. I'm running out of time so I thought I'd use OS X to help me along, seeing as what it does with its screensavers is what I wanted. What I want to know is how can I get my iMac (Flat Panel LCD) to mirror what it has on its screen to the digital video camera's LCD screen for recording using a FireWire cable? My teacher told me he's done it before but he couldn't remember? I need as many replies to this as possible, I REALLY need this done. My teacher showed me the OS X forest screensaver on his camcorder that he filmed once but he can't remember what he did.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Try Snapz Pro, from www.ambrosiasw.com.  You'll need something more than iMovie to import it, though, unless you have a cool media-importing plugin.


----------



## themacguy (Sep 19, 2003)

SnapzPro is correct. You'll also need QuickTime Pro which will permit you to open the movie file you created with SnapzPro and then EXPORT it as DV-Stream (might be DV-NTSC). This is the format that iMovie expects to see. Once this  is done, you can either import the movie into an iMovie project -OR- drop the movie into the Media folder of an existing iMovie project (without iMovie running!) and, when iMovie launches and opens that project, it will tell you that it found the movie and will place it in the shelf (which you may then drag to the timeline).

Remember that iMovie uses VGA (640x480) so use that resolution when capturing your screen or fine details (like menubar text and smaller) will be impossible to read. Even if you only want ot capture the screensavers, this will hold true; high-res screenshots will look muddy and lousy when re-displayed at 640x480 (television resolution).

Good luck.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 20, 2003)

Hm..

If it were me, I would get the adapter that takes the video out and changes it to the red, yellow, and white jacks, then just hook that up to the camcorder.  You need the computer's resolution at 800x600 to record this though.


----------

